# HOW to get rid of black lines on mac version 7.1



## Iain (Aug 28, 2004)

i have an old Mac with opperating system 7.1.  There are thickish black lines around the screen, can i get rid of them


----------



## bobw (Aug 28, 2004)

Look for the adjustments on the monitor, if there are any and adjust those.

 If not, post the exact model of your Mac and Monitor.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 28, 2004)

An older Apple monitor, such as an Apple Color Plus, or a Macintosh Color Monitor, have only one resolution (640 x 480) and do not have external adjustments for screen size (there's about a 1/2 inch black border) There is internal adjustments, but that size (with the black border) is recommended to prevent distortion of the image in that edge area. Ah, the good ol' days!


----------



## Iain (Aug 28, 2004)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> An older Apple monitor, such as an Apple Color Plus, or a Macintosh Color Monitor, have only one resolution (640 x 480) and do not have external adjustments for screen size (there's about a 1/2 inch black border) There is internal adjustments, but that size (with the black border) is recommended to prevent distortion of the image in that edge area. Ah, the good ol' days!



Thanks a lot for your help, I didn't think that it could be fixed as it is so old but thanks for the help anyway.


----------

